# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  I want a frog forum tee shirt  and/ or baseball cap !!

## flybyferns

I am wondering if there are ever any fund raisers or ways to provide / collect/ donate monetary contributions to FF , to  support its VALUABLE on-going  achievements?

ie:  can we buy caps or tee shirts?

----------


## Sunshine

I want a T-Shirt too!!!

----------


## Dehumaneyez

me too  :Smile:

----------


## GrifTheGreat

I would buy one. :Smile:

----------


## Heatheranne

I'd like one also  :Smile:

----------


## frogluver

That would be a really neat idea! I'll have one too lol  :Wink: !!

----------


## flybyferns

Hi FF Friends, 

Hooray !!!
I can just picture it !!!  
Artwork by Autumn and Heather ????
Or, it could be as simple as the web address.  With a frog of course.
Now what do we do ? This could raise some nice $$ for FF. 
Caps would be cool too !
Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing ?

Lynn

----------


## flybyferns

Check it out - There are a billions options !

Custom T-Shirts - Design Your Own T-Shirts Online - Free Shipping!

??

----------


## frogluver

> Hi FF Friends, 
> 
> Hooray !!!
> I can just picture it !!!  
> Artwork by Autumn and Heather ????
> Or, it could be as simple as the web address.  With a frog of course.
> Now what do we do ? This could raise some nice $$ for FF. 
> Caps would be cool too !
> Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing ?
> ...


Sure...I would be willing to do that  :Smile: !

Oh! I know Kurt has made some coffee mugs using his artwork......maybe he would be able to help out?

----------


## Heatheranne

I'd do it too!  :Smile: 

I winder if Tiko or Pixiebob would also?

If John would let us we could also use the design of the three frogs in the left corner or the retf on the right here?

Just some ideas. 

John? Any thoughts? Someone would have to coordinate the sales though.

----------


## RAAV

i would so want a T shirt!!!

----------


## S13

I'd buy a shirt for sure  :Big Grin:  Has to have an RETF on it though  :Smile:

----------


## Heatheranne

Autumn? Do you suppose we should start some retf and wtf drawings? Hee hee!  :Big Grin:

----------


## frogluver

> Autumn? Do you suppose we should start some retf and wtf drawings? Hee hee!


Sure! Sounds good to me  :Smile: ! We could also do some dart frogs too lol.....

----------


## Heatheranne

Great idea! They're so pretty. I'll get started soon  :Smile: .

----------


## frogluver

Excellant! So will I lol  :Smile: !

----------


## Pandora3d

I 'toadaly' want a FF t-shirt!!! 

and i know this is FROG forum, but i'd be happy to see an American Toad option  :Wink:

----------


## Pandora3d

> Check it out - There are a billions options !
> 
> Custom T-Shirts - Design Your Own T-Shirts Online - Free Shipping!
> 
> ??


ah hell....i want a hoodie!!! and a tote bag or messenger bag!!

----------


## Heatheranne

Ooh, that sounds cute too! Toads included  :Smile: . That'd be a cute phrase under the pic  :Wink: .

----------


## S13

> I *'toadaly'* want a FF t-shirt!!! 
> 
> and i know this is FROG forum, but i'd be happy to see an American Toad option


  :Wink:

----------


## John

I really want to do this!  I am finding it hard to get spare time for the site lately though.  Someone send me a reminder towards the end of next week and I'll do my best!  Thanks.

----------


## Heatheranne

Awesome! Let me know if I can do anything to help.

----------


## GrifTheGreat

I'm excited about this!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pandora3d

> I'm excited about this!!


me too!! i'd even be willing to pre-order if need be!

----------


## Heatheranne

Me too! Excited and would preorder.

----------


## frogluver

Lol so am I  :Smile: !

----------


## Jess

Ohhh....or there could be a few different T-shirts, one for each of the different forum genres :Smile: .  Dart, Pixie, Toad, Tree Frog, etc.

----------


## frogluver

> Ohhh....or there could be a few different T-shirts, one for each of the different forum genres.  Dart, Pixie, Toad, Tree Frog, etc.


Ooo, I like that idea!  :Smile:

----------


## Bolisnide

Yes!  I would love a t-shirt, or mug, or hoodie!

----------


## velvety14u

Is really loving this idea cant wait to see the shirt ideas come to life!

----------


## pyxieBob

Iv got an idea of who could do the artwork......  :Smile:

----------


## frogluver

> Iv got an idea of who could do the artwork......


Who  :Smile: ?

----------


## pyxieBob

Well I have been known to doodle now and then  :Smile:

----------


## frogluver

Lol...I've seen some of your drawings; they're pretty neat (and fun)!  :Wink:

----------


## flybyferns

> ah hell....i want a hoodie!!! and a tote bag or messenger bag!!


Me too!

----------


## helm96

A hoodie sounds good to me as well, I will take one in Dart Frog and Tree Frog!

----------


## Heatheranne

Hey Bob! How are you? Thought you'd skipped town?  :Big Grin: 

You're an awesome drawer! I'd love to your drawings on some shirts too!

----------


## John

I want to thank you guys for this.  I've been thinking about it, and the easiest way for me to make it happen is to use artwork provided by you guys.  Bobby Austin already send me some artwork a long time ago and I never got around to using it, but I still intend to.  If there were a couple more designs then it would be easier to take care of them all together than to do them one at a time.  Let me know what you think.

----------


## flybyferns

> I want to thank you guys for this.  I've been thinking about it, and the easiest way for me to make it happen is to use artwork provided by you guys.  Bobby Austin already send me some artwork a long time ago and I never got around to using it, but I still intend to.  If there were a couple more designs then it would be easier to take care of them all together than to do them one at a time.  Let me know what you think.


I'm so excited !!!!!!! Can't wait!

----------


## frogluver

> I want to thank you guys for this.  I've been thinking about it, and the easiest way for me to make it happen is to use artwork provided by you guys.  Bobby Austin already send me some artwork a long time ago and I never got around to using it, but I still intend to.  If there were a couple more designs then it would be easier to take care of them all together than to do them one at a time.  Let me know what you think.



That sounds like a great idea John  :Smile: .

I would be willing to provide artwork and I'm sure Heather (Heatheranne) would be willing to do so as well......

----------


## Jenste

If a design could be made up, I have used Cafepress in the past with success.  The logo could be put on anything from shirts, sweat shirts, coffee mugs, mouse pads, aprons, hats, clocks etc....The options are nearly limitless!

----------


## flybyferns

> If a design could be made up, I have used Cafepress in the past with success.  The logo could be put on anything from shirts, sweat shirts, coffee mugs, mouse pads, aprons, hats, clocks etc....The options are nearly limitless!


Just think! I nice hoodie !!!! Love it.   :Smile: 
I would be great , of course ( what ever is sold  w/ a logo) for this to generate revenue for frog forum. 
Lynn

----------


## J Teezy

too bad  i dont have photoshop anymore i could have came up with a bunch designs.  Here's a couple ideas though

have Frog Forum - Home with  a RETFs front feet coming over the text and his head sticking up like he is peeking over the words if you know what i mean

Or have like some dart frogs sitting at a computer looking at the website

----------


## GrifTheGreat

> too bad  i dont have photoshop anymore i could have came up with a bunch designs.  Here's a couple ideas though
> 
> have Frog Forum - Home with  a RETFs front feet coming over the text and his head sticking up like he is peeking over the words if you know what i mean
> 
> Or have like some dart frogs sitting at a computer looking at the website


I like the Dart frog idea, but would add other species like the Red Eyes/White's/Pacman/and Pyxie in the background with the Pacman saying "I'm hungry" and the Pyxie saying "yeah, let's go eat". Or something like that. Maybe a more realistic design with multiple species setup like a colage on the back.

----------


## Heatheranne

Absolutely would lobe to help.  :Smile: . I can draw this week. I work all day Tuesday. 

I draw from what I see, so if anyone has any photos they've taken that have good definition and clarity they'd like me to try, I can try. It'd have to be ones that you've taken though. Have to be cautious with things on the web...copyright risks.

Let me know.

John? Can I Photoshop your web site images and see what I can come up with too?

----------


## Heatheranne

love* to help...oops! Please pardon my typo, lol  :Smile: .

----------

